# Pics from ACA convention 2004 - Denver



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I took a bunch of photos there and thought I'd share the link if anyone is interested in seeing some cool Cichlids (and some of us enjoying ourselves). Some photos aren't as good as others, but you can get an idea of all the fun stuff out there.

http://community.webshots.com/album/168159876ebtxkA/0

They are best viewed at full size (the option below each photo).


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Thank you for sharing with us. The discus and apistos in those shots look absolutely beautiful (except the red one with the white face, of course).

Those African cichlids, however... :doubt: 

Carlos


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks for sharing Jans.



> Those African cichlids, however...


What about them Carlos ?. African cichlids, especially those from Lake Malawi, are compared to saltwater beauties. I keep many species in my fishroom and find them colorful as well as interesting when it comes to parental care.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Gotta love them peacocks and Tanganyikans. :wink:


----------

